# Beyonce got fat?



## LillyBBBW (Oct 24, 2008)

Bootylicious singer Beyoncé Knowles gained an extra 15 pounds for her new film role - and loved every minute of it.

Story here.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 24, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Bootylicious singer Beyoncé Knowles gained an extra 15 pounds for her new film role - and loved every minute of it.
> 
> Story here.



15 pounds on a thin girl isn't much.....but who am I to complain? ;-)


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 24, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> 15 pounds on a thin girl isn't much.....but who am I to complain? ;-)


Grrr! she's soo hot. I love Beyonce and also Shakira, see the video beautiful liar the two of them are sooo sexy!


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 24, 2008)

If, by "fat" you mean she went from a size six to a size eight, yeah -- she done got fat!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 24, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> If, by "fat" you mean she went from a size six to a size eight, yeah -- she done got fat!


Well I don't think gaining fifteen pounds has made her fat but she's be sexy in a size 12, 14, 16, 18, 20, 24, 26, 28, 30 etc etc.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 24, 2008)

Beyonce would be gorgeous at any weight and wearing a burlap sack. She is beautiful.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 24, 2008)

GoldenDelicious said:


> Well I don't think gaining fifteen pounds has made her fat but she's be sexy in a size 12, 14, 16, 18, 20, 24, 26, 28, 30 etc etc.



Yeah. Beyonce could get it! She's a hottie with a body! I think she just got thicker...still the same sexy, feminine shape! I'm curious to see the new movie, especially since she's playing the great, talented Etta James; she did very well in Dream Girls.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Beyonce would be gorgeous at any weight and wearing a burlap sack. She is beautiful.



Ditto this.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah she looks great, though the first pic isn't terribly flattering. Still, I'm glad she has such a good attitude.


----------



## Kortana (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey if the media said she got fat then she got fat. 15lbs is WAY TOO MUCH!

(please hear the sarcasm, I gain 15lbs by just looking at cake.)

LOL


----------



## steely (Oct 24, 2008)

Myself,I was thinking where?She is as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 25, 2008)

Ever so slight.
I think I see a difference.
It's an improvement. :bow:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 25, 2008)

Ekim said:


> Yeah she looks great, though the first pic isn't terribly flattering. Still, I'm glad she has such a good attitude.





Of course not. They had to use an unflattering photo. Heaven for bid she look georgous with 15 pounds of extra fat on her. Might start a world epidemic or something....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 25, 2008)

GoldenDelicious said:


> Grrr! she's soo hot. I love Beyonce and also Shakira, see the video beautiful liar the two of them are sooo sexy!



YES! That video almost killed me. haha.


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dont know what all the fuss is aboutBeyoncé she does nothing for me at all *shrugs*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 26, 2008)

george83 said:


> Dont know what all the fuss is aboutBeyoncé she does nothing for me at all *shrugs*





I'd just like to see a fat Angelina Jolie...sigh.....


----------



## kennyg-uk (Oct 26, 2008)

Meh 15lbs. 

It would have been more interesting if Beyonce was down to play Etta in her later career where she was reportedly close to 400lbs. (Theres an idea for a WG fiction story in there somewhere!)


----------



## DaveTheBrave (Oct 26, 2008)

She looks so great, though! I say Hollywood stars should do this more often...


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 29, 2008)

I wouldnt personally call that fat. Shes got more like on the small side of plumpness. 
She kinda looks old in that picture....hardly looks like her at all. Weird.


----------



## Eden (Oct 30, 2008)

It makes me laugh when the tabloids coin a gain of 10 pounds or so as "getting fat". Most celebrities border underweight so it's nice to see them gain a few. On another note Beyonce also does nothing for me. But she is super curvy!


----------



## formerking (Nov 16, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> 15 pounds on a thin girl isn't much.....but who am I to complain? ;-)



Let's be glad her weight is going in the right direction


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 16, 2008)

lol, I auditioned to be in that movie. They wanted me to cut my dreads for 700 dollars.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 16, 2008)

t3h_n00b said:


> lol, I auditioned to be in that movie. They wanted me to cut my dreads for 700 dollars.



There is no amount of money that would make me cut my locs. They are just too sacred to me.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 16, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> There is no amount of money that would make me cut my locs. They are just too sacred to me.



Same here. I do want to see this movie so I can see who got my part. Hopefully it was one of my former band mates but I'm not sure.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 16, 2008)

t3h_n00b said:


> Same here. I do want to see this movie so I can see who got my part. Hopefully it was one of my former band mates but I'm not sure.



I want to see it as well just cause I love me some Etta James (let's hope Beyonce does her justice).


----------



## MadeFA (Nov 19, 2008)

At least Beyonce has always been curvey and never been advocate for stick-figure models. 

As far as celebs go, I think she is positive!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 20, 2008)

Beyonce looks nice with a couple of added pounds and I guess she does enjoy it she loves that PopEyes Chicken


----------

